

7 Reasons Why its Better to Be a Woman in Tech - katherinehague
http://katherinehague.com/post/6111201245/7-reasons-why-its-better-to-be-a-woman-in-tech

======
erik_landerholm
Finally, someone speaking some sense on this issue. I don't doubt that
harassment happens to women in the tech field...it happens in every field.
But, being an engineering student and now working in the tech field it's been
eye opening how advantageous it was and is to be a woman in tech in many ways.
I don't have any hard feelings about it. I appreciate women trying to make it
in a man's industry by being capable and taking advantage of the fact women
are mostly absent in the field.

Your points are valid and well articulated. I appreciate something being said
about the lack of women that isn't just complaining about it, but instead sees
it as opportunity.

------
dpcan
I think she is being very honest, and she's right on the money.

I think it's fair to point out she appears to be very attractive, and she may
possibly be experiencing some of these benefits at a higher level than other
women in the industry who may not be as blessed with such beauty.

Don't get me wrong, same happens for men in many cases, ie, a slob in an "All
your base" t-shirt is looked at differently than a groomed man in a suit.

I just think this information should be factored into her post.

~~~
peteforde
I agree, she's very attractive. It doesn't really seem to affect the core
message of her post: women have unfair advantages that they can and will use
to kick ass in the startup world.

If men are willing to get all bent out of shape just because a woman is
involved, then women should take it and run with it.

